# Verkaufe xy FÜR pC



## z3ro22 (12. Dezember 2011)

*Verkaufe xy FÜR pC*

HI habe mir mal vor einige zeit ... aber es liegt nur verschweizt rim finde keine zeit mehr es zu zocken.

fürn 20€niger und die paar euro versand kann der jenige es haben.

ist fast geschenkt.

PS: immer dran denken muss über steam aktiviert werden.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2011)

Da es indiziert wurde, darf man es hier leider nicht anbieten.


----------

